# diesel/oil/WVO



## hickbynature (Aug 3, 2005)

My next vehicle will be a diesel. My hope is that I can convert it over to burn waste veg oil. But the next question is this: is there a way to convert it to burn used (settled out) motor oil? Someone here said they did this with their tractor. I like the idea. If local service stations need to pay to have their 50 gallon drum hauled off. . . . 
Is there on engine better than another? what kinds of tinkering needs to happen? Filter used oil, add additives or burn it like WVO? 

HBN


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i don't know about running a diesel on motor oil. i know you can filter used motor oil for use again, but it seems used motor oil would burn a bit hot for an engine.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't know of anyone running on straight waste motor oil, but do know of a couple mixing it in with there diesel. They do about 1 pint per gallon in warm weather. It usually takes about 2 tanksfuels to get rid of the oil from and oil change. The main problem seems to be filtering it fine enough that it doesn't plug the fuel filters.

Neither of them tries getting oil from anyone else. They are worried about getting some that may have an additive in it that won't burn proporly. Both run dodges.


----------



## XLT (Apr 7, 2005)

I run my 300TD on 100% veggie, I haven't tried used motor oil, but I have been told that the particulants in used motor oil, even well filtered, make it more risky to run...don't know if it's true

I am sticking with wvo for now...


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I run super highly filtered WVO blend in my 300D.

Most any one I've talked with, and or read about--warns against waste motor oil damaging the injector pump from the fine metal particles in the oil.

I'm going to put together a filtering system using a Frantz (toilet paper) filter. . . . .this just for my WVO.
That should--I'm told--filter down to about one micron.
Standard car **oil filters** let far to large of particles- about 20 microns- pass through.

The newer diesel engines have tighter tolerances on their injectors than a few years ago.......another reason NOT to use waste motor oil.


The cost of replacing my MB injector pump keeps me from even thinking about using any waste motor oil.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

What do you think your true costs are using wvo? Do you pay to get it? Any shortage of it?

I see McD's is now using theirs in their fleet.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I knew a fellow years ago who ran his Witte diesel standby generator on used motor oil. He collected it from friends, family, and neighbors and let it sit in a 250 gallon tank like some people have for heating fuel oil. He would let the water settle out for months to a year, then draw off oil from midway in the tank into another tank, through a regular automotive type filter, and then filter it again before using it. He was using it in an old vintage engine generator, and it probably didn't have the tight tolerances of a modern tractor, truck, or auto engine. But he did it for many years.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

It would appear as if lots of the Listers can be run on waste motor oil - and when you think of it, its probably far easier to get used motor oil than it is to get waste vegetable oil.



WisJim said:


> I knew a fellow years ago who ran his Witte diesel standby generator on used motor oil. He collected it from friends, family, and neighbors and let it sit in a 250 gallon tank like some people have for heating fuel oil. He would let the water settle out for months to a year, then draw off oil from midway in the tank into another tank, through a regular automotive type filter, and then filter it again before using it. He was using it in an old vintage engine generator, and it probably didn't have the tight tolerances of a modern tractor, truck, or auto engine. But he did it for many years.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

On my long list of to-do's one would be a Lister . . . .talk about loose tolerences..........that should run on *most anything*.

As the word gets out colecting WVO is getting very competitive..............
The places are happy that I take it off their hands . . . .so they don't have to Pay someone to haul it away.

Right now our winter blend --to keep it from gelling-- we are charging ourselves $1.35 \ gal
Once the temp gets a bunch higher that will drop down a bunch.

Even so . .on road diesel today is $3.59 \ gal

You do the math.

Not so on waste motor oil (easier to get) it is being used in heaters.


now wheres that Lister.....................................


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

Realize that even if you run wvo and make it your self if it is used on the road you are legally required to pay federal fuel tax on every gallon .


----------



## XLT (Apr 7, 2005)

the above is not true in all states...my own for example has exempted wvo and biodiesel from road tax.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

My son uses WVO from restaurants. He cuts it either 10% or 20% with diesel fuel to keep it flowing liquid in cooler temps.

The big issue is filtering.

No 'conversion'.


----------

